# Good trimmers



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought a pair of trimmers from tsc about a year ago and they are so dull that it makes trimming nearly impossible. Can anyone suggest a good pair of trimmers? I bought a sharpening tool and we sharpened the trimmers but I could only get one foot done before they were dull again.


----------



## Dairyfarmer (Mar 11, 2014)

We have used many different brands of trimmers over the years. The only brand we now use is the ARS Serrated Trimmer 140DXR. Most recently purchased from Premier1. We have found this brand of trimmer keeps a good edge through multiple trimmings and is easily sharpened. For all the $ we have spent on trimmers we could have purchased several (dozen??) pair of the ARS trimmers.

BTW. we have over 100 does and several bucks, so we have put many trimmers to the test. I actually carry a pair of the ARS trimmers in a sheath on my utility belt never wanting to miss an opportunity to trim a wayward hoof.

Best Wishes.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I will have to look at those. I use the green ones from tractor supply or the orange handled ones. They work fine but there is the thing about having to sharpen them quite often. I bought a dremel tool to use on hooves but ended up just using it to sharpen the trimmers because t was too much for me to use while holding the goat too. I had someone come out and use an angle grinder on my goats and that was awesome! First she trimmed of the excess then ground them flat. No bleeding or anything


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

We have used the orange handled trimmers for years, they work well. I purchased a pair of the ARS (not serrated) trimmers, and we really like them, and they seem to stay sharp longer. I'm going to see if the guy who sharpens my clipper blades, can sharpen them also.


----------



## Dairyfarmer (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a small artificial knife sharpening stone I use to touch up trimmers. I do not have to touch up the ARS trimmers, though I do periodically take them apart and sharpen them with the stone or a knife sharpener we use for kitchen knives. We did buy a small angle grinder to try to use on hooves, with kidding upon us (and the weather) we have not had the time to use it.

Has anyone tried the Electric Hoof Trimmer? http://www.electrichoofknife.com/

It looks like it would be easier to control than an angle grinder-even the smaller angle grinders are bulky---The Electric Hoof Knife is pricey.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Yikes, it is pricey. But it looks pretty cool!


----------



## Epona142 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been very happy with these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200430702826?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

I have found a pair that I am IN LOVE with!!! They are silver and sold by Fuerney @ Capralite.... They are not expensive, and I have had mine for almost two years that they are STILL sharp.... even when my daughter and son used them for cutting baling twine!!! Twits - I caught them, then went and tracked down my wire cutters. I swear I need to tie things to the wall so they don't walk off.... LOL. Anyway they are fabulous. I still have my original orange handle ones, and I sharpen them.... but these are my new go to's.... they also make it so easy to get a flat cut prior to shows.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Good to know!


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Shawna, I looked at their website and there was two pair of silver ones. But one pair was close to $50 do you know which ones you have? Thank u!


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

The cheap ones.... Hoof Trimmer "Silverline" HC103. And they are on sale thru the 31st of Mar.... I am going to order another pair!!

Link http://goatsupplies.netfirms.com/hoof.html


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife (Mar 7, 2014)

Dairyfarmer said:


> I have a small artificial knife sharpening stone I use to touch up trimmers. I do not have to touch up the ARS trimmers, though I do periodically take them apart and sharpen them with the stone or a knife sharpener we use for kitchen knives. We did buy a small angle grinder to try to use on hooves, with kidding upon us (and the weather) we have not had the time to use it.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Electric Hoof Trimmer? http://www.electrichoofknife.com/
> 
> It looks like it would be easier to control than an angle grinder-even the smaller angle grinders are bulky---The Electric Hoof Knife is pricey.


Hi there,

The Electric Hoof Knife only weighs 1.2 pounds and is specifically designed to be held with one hand, making it a lot easier to control than the bulky 4.5 inch angle grinders. We have reviews on our website but there was also a thread about it here that will answer some questions you may have. Feel free to ask us any question you may have. We want to put to rest the rumor that it's a dangerous or hard to use tool - we have 15 year old female 4-H competitors who use this tool on their goats and sheep with absolutely no problem.

And yes, it is a bit more expensive than other angle grinders, but that's because angle grinders aren't designed for hoof trimming. Our tool does one thing - trims hooves. If we could sell it to as many people as you can sell a regular 4.5" angle grinder, we could lower our cost, too. On top of that, we use the highest quality parts in this grinder so that it will last a long time. The cheaper the power tool, the cheaper it was to make, and that's definitely not always a good thing.

I hope that clears it up for you a bit and like I said, feel free to ask us any questions!


----------



## Epona142 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for coming and making that post. I hadn't looked at your product before, but I am going to now. With so many goats using shear type trimmers puts a lot of strain on my hands and wrists. I used to use an angle grinder on my horses, but being a very tiny person with tiny hands, it was just too heavy and bulky for me.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Gracious! I can buy a lot of those lovely orange hoof trimmers from Jeffers (and other places) . The cost of this electric is $260 plus! They work great and are what I have used for over 20 years. We have a herd of about 30 goats and they work well for us.


----------



## ElectricHoofKnife (Mar 7, 2014)

Epona142 said:


> Thank you for coming and making that post. I hadn't looked at your product before, but I am going to now. With so many goats using shear type trimmers puts a lot of strain on my hands and wrists. I used to use an angle grinder on my horses, but being a very tiny person with tiny hands, it was just too heavy and bulky for me.


The Electric Hoof Knife can be used on goats, sheep, horses, and cows. We have a chainsaw disc for horses (not as scary as it sounds!) So you could have two trimming tools in one and do all your goats and horses with it. It's definitely much more lightweight than the bigger angle grinders, and a lot of our customers who have arthritis or other ailments say it's a god send.


----------

